# 2013 Tuesday Morning Halloween Items



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Didn't see a thread started yet so here goes...member, The Big Scare, mentioned under the General shopping thread that they started to see some halloween appearing at TUESDAY MORNING. Decided to check it out at lunch and my local store did have a small selection out. Lots of other items on clearance right now so making room. Told next week they were expecting a number of boxes. In the meantime enjoy....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And continuing.....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

One last set of photos....




















Interestingly I didn't buy any halloween items but ended up with 3 of the battery-operated fish from the pool section or was it the kids toy area? Plan to use them on a mobile of some sort so they look like they are swimming around. Not sure but might paint them with fluorescent paint and suspend them in the garage with a pirate's ship portal facade made to fit over the existing garage window. Good for a pirates theme...or may something for a mad lab aquarium. I'll post photos later. They are pretty monsterous looking fish with big teeth which attacted my attention to begin with and their tails will move back and forth for some animation.


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank for posting! And for the pictures! Yours has more than mine! Mine did not have any of the Annalees or banners. Maybe they are still bringing things out.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow! I love that skull under the glass cloche!!!! And those bottles? LOvE!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I had the bell jar in my cart but decided to pick up my swimming fish instead. I think the bell jar item was $16 something. As for the bottles I'm thinking they were 4.99 or 5.99, then 9.99 and the largest ones maybe 12.99.

I picked up their flyer in the store and it has a witch doll (19.99) and a black candleabra (16.99) featured on Page 6, saying come see our halloween. This ad might be on their website BTW.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> This ad might be on their website BTW.


It's not; they do not have any ads available for online viewing.

Thanks for taking the photos, GoS. Seems like they carry some very nice items. I found out that there is one not too, too far from here, so I will have to stop at the store in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I could have sworn I remembered seeing flyers online you could click on. Guess there HAVE been changes to the site since I've last been on...noticed that they no long sell items from it. They use to and you could get them sent to your local store. Must not have done well enough to continue that feature. Hmm.

Their merchandise is first quality, not seconds or irregulars and can be in very short quantity in the stores and not all stores will get the same stuff in.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I wish there was one of those stores around here  I love AnnaLee dolls! And those potion bottles are really cool!


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the photos GOS!!! Your photos are such a big help. Over the last couple of years, you've steered me to some great finds. Yesterday I debated driving up to my Tuesday Morning but decided not to because it was so hot and I didn't want to drive all the way up there and not find anything. I also live in Northern California (just outside of Sacramento) so I figure if your TM has merchandise out, mine probably will too. Yeah!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm carious to see what those skeleton mummies look like. I might have to check them out tomorrow.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

It was hot here yesterday too Tarker, 95-97, kind of hard to think Halloween projects or shopping by my standards! I did stop at Costco yesterday after a late lunch. Wanted to see if they had put out the Pose-N-Stay skeletons and they had. Oh and I did drag myself into Michaels but came home exhausted. Today was much cooler. Glad you find the photos helpful, thanks for saying so.

So here's the image from this week's flyer that was halloween:










And these are the battery-operated fish I mentioned above that I bought. I really like the look of them. Monsters of the Deep. Might also use them with one of those page magnifiers to make them more menacing. Think they will look great painted. It would look cool if I can hook up an LED to light up that fish's long top fin or whatever it is. I've seen photos and video of those bioluminencent deep water fish and would love to achieve that kind of look with them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

myerman82 said:


> I'm carious to see what those skeleton mummies look like. I might have to check them out tomorrow.


Do you mean the ones in Photo 4? I think they were 4.99. I remember picking them up and checking the price.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes those are what I am talking about. Do you know how big they are? Thanks


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I tried cropping my original photo, upping the resolution and hope this looks acceptable on screen. 










I would guess 6 inches maybe. Not really tall. But seeing them next to the skull, maybe the larger one was more like 10 inches and the shorter one 8?. LOL. I guess I'm bad at judging heights!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the cropped picture. I see those other skeletons now too. I need to get them also. I have a collection of skeleton that they would look great with.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm thinking the shelf the skulls and the mummies were on was maybe 12 inches high. Are the holes on the peg board normally spaced 1 inch apart?


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

They seem to be sized about right for what I need them for. Last year Yankee Candle had skeleton clingers and this will look great in a scene I'm going to do with the clingers.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The accordian-playing skeleton is sitting on a tombstone. Kind of hard to see.

I'll see if I can get back to the store early part of next week after they get their next truck in. We're getting our fence replaced then so can't promise. Hopefully the halloween will be working it's way into all the stores and I would think so since they put that mention in the flyer.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm going to take a ride out to Tuesday Morning tomorrow and see if they have them out yet.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Now i'll have to get in there and see this stuff for myself!


----------



## Edna Jordão (Jul 23, 2013)

Which store you bought the bell jar? I loved...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Edna, the store is called "Tuesday Morning". Hope that's what you were asking.


----------



## MissWendy13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


>


LOVE these! I'm gonna have to make a visit soon!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

holy crap theres one near me, ive seen it every time i go to petco and always thought it was a restaurant or something lol. gonna have to check them out for sure next time im in salina.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I also love that creepy little clown doll by the potion bottles. Going to check that out too.


----------



## Edna Jordão (Jul 23, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Edna, the store is called "Tuesday Morning". Hope that's what you were asking.


Thank you very much, helped me a lot.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Shut the Front Door!! I googled it and I have two about 22 miles away. Whoo Hooo Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Edna Jordão (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you very much, helped me a lot !


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

love all the annalee dolls and the potion bottles


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

MissWendy13 said:


> LOVE these! I'm gonna have to make a visit soon!


Heh. You and I have our eyes on the same items

I'll probably go next week... I want to wait until they put out a little more, but not long enough that I miss out on the good stuff. I will try my [email protected] to remember my camera (which is _not_ attached to a phone).


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Stopped by one of ours. They had one of those candelabras (holds two candles) with a tree look, an owl sitting between the candles in the center of the tree, and the base has a frog that the candelabra comes up out of it's back. I know someone already posted a picture of it, I just can't find it again. Out the store at an after tax price of less than $17. Keep picturing it to the side of a spell book with witch potion bottles scattered around.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

sumrtym said:


> Stopped by one of ours. They had one of those candelabras (holds two candles) with a tree look, an owl sitting between the candles in the center of the tree, and the base has a frog that the candelabra comes up out of it's back. I know someone already posted a picture of it, I just can't find it again. Out the store at an after tax price of less than $17. Keep picturing it to the side of a spell book with witch potion bottles scattered around.


Oh gosh. I saw that candelabra yesterday and liked it. Was only in the store for a few minutes while my car was at the nearby car wash. Now that I see your idea for it, I want to go back and buy it.


----------



## Hollowman68 (Sep 2, 2010)

Went by at Lunch today at one near me, was able to pick up one of each of the bottles! My first Halloween Purchase of the year!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I went back and got the owl candelabra, and am really glad I did. There was only one. It stands about 13-inches tall, and was $14.99.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the photo Paint! That is really pretty. If I didn't already have so much in the way of decor for the holiday I would be looking for it.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> I went back and got the owl candelabra, and am really glad I did. There was only one. It stands about 13-inches tall, and was $14.99.


Thanks for taking the photo. I'm hiding it in the car so the gf doesn't kill me. I've got too much stuff. 

Now, picture an open spell book, with this sitting next to it, jars of ingredients to either side, and sitting on something to bring it to height behind the angled spellbook, one of these.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

sumrtym,
Haha. I actually took the photo while hubby was outside working on something, so I guess I kinda snuck it in as well. Supposedly, I have too much Halloween too  

That witch head is cool.


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

I love the candleabra with the owl and the witch head so awsome


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Weird that my Tuesday Morning has nothing Halloween out yet.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

myerman82 said:


> Weird that my Tuesday Morning has nothing Halloween out yet.


Mine either and I'm bummed! I love some of the stuff in the pics that have been posted but my store had some halloween paper plates and a couple skeleton dog costumes..blah.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> I wish there was one of those stores around here  I love AnnaLee dolls! And those potion bottles are really cool!


Well, if your Secret Reaper has one near them...


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Tarker Midnight said:


> Thanks for the photos GOS!!! Your photos are such a big help. Over the last couple of years, you've steered me to some great finds. Yesterday I debated driving up to my Tuesday Morning but decided not to because it was so hot and I didn't want to drive all the way up there and not find anything. I also live in Northern California (just outside of Sacramento) so I figure if your TM has merchandise out, mine probably will too. Yeah!


I just happened to stop in mine today before I went into the grocery store (it is about 7 minutes from my house) and all they had for Halloween was some plates and napkins and the banners. So, you might want to call them before you drive all that way.


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Mine had a few Anna Lee thats about all


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I had the bell jar in my cart but decided to pick up my swimming fish instead. I think the bell jar item was $16 something.


Tuesday Morning has some phenomenal deals, apparently; I see that Victorian Trading Co. also has that item, albeit at a _much_ higher cost: http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/80-ha-8022907/107100/edgars-nevermore-bell-jar


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

The Tuesday Morning here in Richmond had 4 of those black glittered candleabras, several of the bell glass domes with the skull on the books and raven on top, and these metal figures of vampires that were very "friendly" steampunk. Their eyes were outlined with gears, chains were on the outfits, etc. They also had several of the potion bottles in both black and white in several heights....so glad to see stuff coming out in the store, even if it's not my style.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I was very disappointed in what my Tuesday Morning had out as far as Halloween goes. They did say that they were getting more more shipments every week. I saw the glass case with the skull in it but it was broken. Why would they put something that damaged on the shelf?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

myerman82 said:


> I saw the glass case with the skull in it but it was broken. Why would they put something that damaged on the shelf?


I don't get it, either. Marshalls is good for doing the same; I was going to grab a set of packaged, black potion bottles last year, but when I looked at them better, it turned out that two of the three were broken (sure, glass is _easily_ reparable).


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

You really have to look close at this stuff at these places because they will put anything out. Anything that is badly damaged just gets put on clearance.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Teresa M said:


> I just happened to stop in mine today before I went into the grocery store (it is about 7 minutes from my house) and all they had for Halloween was some plates and napkins and the banners. So, you might want to call them before you drive all that way.


Sounds like we might be shopping at the same TM , thats exactly what mine has. Well that is what the one nearest me has , I've been to two others in another town and they have more but still not what I'm looking for. I want one of the bell jar thingys but so far I'm out of luck.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Does Tuesday morning still sell that life-like alligator prop?

I remember Terra got one and he's very realistic.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Dave, I bought one and posted pics of a few years ago. I was in the store a few weeks ago and asked the manager if they had any alligator guys left, maybe on summer clearance, and she told me that they sold out of what they had left over from the previous year and didn't get any in after that. At one point they were selling them on their website (apparently they've stopped doing online sales). I would say it's still worth asking a manager at your local store in case what they had didn't sell out. It's been a few weeks since their summer pool sale however so don't get your hopes up. When I posted photos of the halloween stuff that was stocked in my store they had _very_ little pool items left.

The gator is made by Pool Master and is still sold at various places online if that helps. I think I only have the one I bought in the photos, really was hoping to add another one, but instead added some other floating "head only" gators and a few floating hippo heads to my haunt props.


----------



## Bela Lugosi's Dead (Oct 19, 2012)

Now I most definately want to go to TM in search of Edgar's Nevermore Bell Jar !


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I had never even heard of this store until I read this thread. I made my first trip up to one today. I can see I will go back. Very interesting. They did not have a ton of Halloween things, but I did get two large 'chain with large lock' necklaces. Pretty funny. They are the large plastic chain with padlocks, but a shorter length. Graveyard bling? Also a nice little potion bottle. Their home decor (nonHalloween) has so many gothic type items that could easily be used for spooky decor. 

Yes. I'll be going back.  Thank you so much for the heads up!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I'll make a trip to our local TM on Monday. I like those potion bottles. Ours always has some random stuff, and maybe only one or two of an item. I found two of my grave marker toppers there over the past couple years. Always worth checking out.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info., Spookie!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I already put this in the What Did You Buy thread, but wanted to add it here. The chain and padlock 'necklace' from Tuesday Morning. I got two. hahaha

Gangster Grim...


----------



## deeds0709 (Jun 9, 2013)

I love that Raven/Crow dome thing! I wish it was big! Nice finds!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

the tuesday morening had a few things out they said much more coming i picked up these the bottle had a lid but caher broke it as i was checking out so got it for half off LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

@@Hilda, love the photo of your skelly there! BTW I'm pretty sure at least one of those links on the chain will come apart and you can run the chain thru an iron gate and close it back up again so it looks like the gate is chained and locked.

@@Saki.girl, too bad about the bottle top. Was it anything special in design? Sure you could find a cork to fit in there if you need it. I like the labeling on the bottle. Nice!

Ii'm hoping to revisit the TM by me this week if I can get away for a few hours. They said they were expecting more halloween this past week but I could make it up there.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> @@Hilda, love the photo of your skelly there! BTW I'm pretty sure at least one of those links on the chain will come apart and you can run the chain thru an iron gate and close it back up again so it looks like the gate is chained and locked.
> 
> @@Saki.girl, too bad about the bottle top. Was it anything special in design? Sure you could find a cork to fit in there if you need it. I like the labeling on the bottle. Nice!
> 
> Ii'm hoping to revisit the TM by me this week if I can get away for a few hours. They said they were expecting more halloween this past week but I could make it up there.


it was just a cermic top whit nothing to special so went for it with out


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Thankss for sharing


----------

